
How To Set Up A Caching Reverse Proxy With Squid 2.6 On Debian Etch - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-caching-reverse-proxy-with-squid-2.6-on-debian-etch
======
jodrellblank
Linux links like this have a kind of "how to wrap _yellow_ Christmas wrapping
paper on a non-corrugated cardboard box of less than 50 cubic cm between Dec
18th and 21st" character.

Why not any recent version of squid on any recent Linux to do anything squid
can do?

On the offchance that I need to do _exactly_ this, I hope I can remember that
such a guide exists and which squid/Linux/goal it applies to...

